# His & Hers ARs



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll have pics later, but the bride and I each got an AR this weekend at a gun show near us. It turned out to be a wierd experience.

We saw a left-handed Stag for her at a pretty good price and decided to go for it. As we talked to the guy we detected a strange reaction to us. I asked several questions of him and then asked my wife if that's what she wanted after his answers. She said "Yes." The owner then proceeds to ask my wife questions about her interest in and knowledge of the gun. She was somewhat flustered, as she'd never been quizzed when wanting to spend $$$ with a dealer.

As it turns out, this guy is one of the dealers that NYC mayor Bloomberg is going after. He said the couple that got him in trouble were like my wife and I - middle class, apparently married and the male asking questions for the female's purchase. He relaxed a lot when I showed him my CHP, but in VA you have to have proof of citizenship to buy an "assault weapon." So we had him hold it and we had to go back on Sunday with appropriate proof of citizenship - a passport to buy a gun! :smt011 

Given the second trip, I figured I'd go ahead and get the S&W AR they had. It's a mirror image of my wife's Stag - only $100 more. Guess I got to pay for the S&W rollmark. :smt022 

Anyway, it was a diffferent purchase, but I'm happy at the end of the day. It confirms my opinion that the gun ban folks will never rest.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Since somebody's got to say it... pics?

Which models did you get?

Are these your first AR's? Be warned, the combination of the fact that they're a joy to shoot, go through ammunition quickly, and all the extras available for them is gonna put a hurting on your wallet. Soon you'll have an actual "AR budget"..:mrgreen: 

All this talk of AR's lately makes me want to build one. I was about to order an upper for my current AR when an idea hit me. Why not build one and finally get one that's "just right"?

See, there's another. You can't just stop at one.:smt086


----------

